# Myrtle Beach Aug. 5th to 9th



## shellmo1 (Jun 21, 2018)

Looking for a place on the beach for 4 nights,  would take 7 if cheap enough and just check out early.   2 or 3 adults and  2 children.  A kitchen or kitchenette with cooktop please.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## shellmo1 (Jun 22, 2018)

Still looking...


----------



## lily28 (Jun 23, 2018)

I have a small 1 bedroom at Sheraton Broadway plantation at Myrtle beach 8/5-8/12. For 4 people. $700 per the week


----------



## tschwa2 (Jun 23, 2018)

I have a one bedroom- ocean view at Seaside resort https://www.seasidemb.com/.  Some units sleep 4 (1 bedroom ocean side view type H1) - a king bed and a murphy bed (better than typical sofa bed) in the living room and others have 2 queen beds and a murphy bed (1 bedroom ocean side view type H).  The sleep 6 -two queens, is more common but you can't request it and you won't know until about 2-3 days prior to check in which type you will be getting.  I have stayed 3 times during the summer and have always received the sleeps 6 but there are no guarantees. 

August 5-9 Sunday-Thursday is available for $375.  I also have the previous Thurs-Sunday reserved so if you wanted Thurs-Thurs 8/2-8/9, it would be $675.   It would most likely be in the same unit for all 7 nights but a small chance they would make you switch units if staying the full week.  The one bedroom units have a stove, oven, full size refrigerator, microwave, small dishwasher and sink.  What it doesn't have is an actual separate kitchen space or storage space for the food other than the refrigerator and the dining room table.   

The resort is in North Myrtle Beach.


----------



## shellmo1 (Jun 23, 2018)

tschwa2 said:


> I have a one bedroom- ocean view at Seaside resort https://www.seasidemb.com/.  Some units sleep 4 (1 bedroom ocean side view type H1) - a king bed and a murphy bed (better than typical sofa bed) in the living room and others have 2 queen beds and a murphy bed (1 bedroom ocean side view type H).  The sleep 6 -two queens, is more common but you can't request it and you won't know until about 2-3 days prior to check in which type you will be getting.  I have stayed 3 times during the summer and have always received the sleeps 6 but there are no guarantees.
> 
> August 5-9 Sunday-Thursday is available for $375.  I also have the previous Thurs-Sunday reserved so if you wanted Thurs-Thurs 8/2-8/9, it would be $675.   It would most likely be in the same unit for all 7 nights but a small chance they would make you switch units if staying the full week.  The one bedroom units have a stove, oven, full size refrigerator, microwave, small dishwasher and sink.  What it doesn't have is an actual separate kitchen space or storage space for the food other than the refrigerator and the dining room table.
> 
> The resort is in North Myrtle Beach.


This looks great.  I will discuss this with my husband and see how many vacation days he might have to join us.  It will be me, my daughter and 2 grand children ages 7 and 9.  If he does join us and we get the smaller unit,  will they let us put one child on the couch or are they very strict?  Thanks, Michelle


----------



## shellmo1 (Jun 23, 2018)

lily28 said:


> I have a small 1 bedroom at Sheraton Broadway plantation at Myrtle beach 8/5-8/12. For 4 people. $700 per the week


We want to be on the beach, but thanks for the reply.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jun 23, 2018)

shellmo1 said:


> This looks great.  I will discuss this with my husband and see how many vacation days he might have to join us.  It will be me, my daughter and 2 grand children ages 7 and 9.  If he does join us and we get the smaller unit,  will they let us put one child on the couch or are they very strict?  Thanks, Michelle


Both unit types are the same size about 650 sq ft just a king vs 2 queens.  I don't think it would be a problem.  5 people to one bathroom could be tight for 3 adults and 2 children.  Let me know what you decide.


----------



## shellmo1 (Jun 24, 2018)

tschwa2 said:


> Both unit types are the same size about 650 sq ft just a king vs 2 queens.  I don't think it would be a problem.  5 people to one bathroom could be tight for 3 adults and 2 children.  Let me know what you decide.


Ok,  well we should have 5,  my husband does have enough vacation time.  Of course a 2 bedroom, 2 bath would be ideal  but no one has offered a bigger unit.  We can make do.  Please PM me the information to rent this unit.  Aug. 5 -9.  Thanks!


----------



## tschwa2 (Jun 24, 2018)

I will get that to you later today. I think you will be fine especially since it won't be for a whole week.  It isn't a fancy place but it has all you need for a nice family getaway.


----------



## shellmo1 (Jun 24, 2018)

tschwa2 said:


> I will get that to you later today. I think you will be fine especially since it won't be for a whole week.  It isn't a fancy place but it has all you need for a nice family getaway.


thanks,  booked flights!


----------

